# Post Infectious IBS?! Misdiagnosed and misbelieved



## ojoana (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi there!

I would like to share my story in hope that any of you readers out there can help me to better understand and cope with IBS.

In April 2013 I was in a fair in Germany, ate an hamburger and got a nasty gastroenteritis like never before. I spent the night vomiting and having diarrhea and the following weeks with extreme tiredness, cramps, pain and diarrhea. Doctors just gave me pain, nausea relief meds, told me to eat diet and sent me home. My life changes ever since.

With continuos diarrhea, cramps and always bloated I've started to lose weight and was hospitalised in November 2013 without strenght in my legs... I was exhausted and just could't function any more... My blood pressure was 9/4 and doctors didn't know what to do. Did a colonoscopy (painful one, as my bowel was very tense) and other exams and all came out negative except a medium-high CRP and CALPROTECTINE and a CTSCAN that showed a mild thickening of the ileon. I also did a CAPSULE exam that showed very small lesions in the small intestine but nothing wrong with the ileon! I was then diagnosed with CROHN's disease and put into ENTOCORT. I felt terrible, got worst, short breath and extreme tiredness. Doctor's just didn't believe that it was crohn anymore and sent me home.

I eventually was hospitalised again in March 2014 as I had no strenght again and hadn't put on any weight, despite my good and healthy diet. I even increased protein intake, as I was half vegetarian. Did an endoscopy (that showed some damage in the colon vilosities and a cronic gastritis), a colonoscopy and a lot of tests. All negative (celiac, whipple, intestinal TB,...) except the medium-high CRP again and an ENTEROTAC with a small thickening in the duodenum. I notice that my condition got better when they gave IV glucose and vitamine B12.

I finally run a private food intolerance test and a flora analysis and it showed that I was sensitive to GLUTEN, CORN, DAIRY, EGGS and that the flora was completely unbalanced. I have cut back on those foods, started taking VLS#3 and I finally started gaining weight and having a bit of strenght back! I AM GETING BETTER BY THE DAY









Symptoms get much worst with the period.

For the moment and tired of not having clear answers I have self diagnosed and am looking for a way to be sure, as the GI's that follow me don't believe in diets or that ibs can cause the inflamation in have (a medium crp) or such a big weight loss. I have never heard of PI IBS before! I have been going through a rough patch and many times accused of having psicosomatic issues...

What should I do? Should I also be tested for SIBO? What would you advise?

Thank you,

jo


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes get tested for SIBO, bloating, diarrhea, improvement with B12 are all potential signs.

Best of luck.


----------



## ojoana (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you


----------

